# II and floating units point values



## sun starved Gayle (May 29, 2015)

I have been searching on II with different size WM "float" units. Can someone tell me the points value deducted when reserving with the various sizes ?


----------



## presley (May 29, 2015)

It is the same as in RCI. You can find the chart after logging into the WM site and clicking RCI exchange on the left panel. The chart in confirm first is the same and II has flexchange, which is the 4,000 credits for any size unit when in checking in within 59 days or less.


----------



## cotraveller (May 30, 2015)

To clarify, it does not matter what size unit you search with, the credits deducted from your WorldMark account are based on the size of the unit you book.  A table of the credit values required for booking is here.  The table applies for both RCI and II confirm first bookings.


----------



## LLW (May 30, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I have been searching on II with different size WM "float" units. Can someone tell me the points value deducted when reserving with the various sizes ?



II Request First/On-line Instant Exchanges before 59 Days
Credits deducted are based on the size and season of the exchange you _receive_, according to the Exchange Grid:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=111166#p111166
Credits are taken upon confirmation of exchange.

II Deposit First
Credits deducted depend on the size and season of your deposit. You request by size and season; the WM Exchange department determines on what week to give you. (The methodology is different under RCI.)
Credits are taken when requesting a deposit.

Flexchanges - Last Minute Exchanges within 59 Days of Check-in
4,000 credits regardless of size and season.

****************************
To help with understanding the basics of how it works:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6204


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. They were very helpful.


----------

